# The 3 IBS food groups



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi all!I just recently realized that the disgestive tract problems that I have been having over the past 2 years are IBS. And during that time, I have divided all the foods that I eat into 3 categories:yes foods - these are foods you can eat with either none or very few bad effects;maybe foods - these are foods that you can eat occasionally, after properly fortifying yourself;no-no foods - these are foods that you should avoid eating because you will definitely regret eating them.And remember, we are all individuals, so the food that works well for one person may not work as well for someone else. Also, you might want to keep a food journal as well, to help in figuring out what your yes foods, maybe foods, and no-no foods are.


----------

